# Website totally redone - please comment



## bethany138 (Jul 23, 2006)

http://www.bethanygilbert.com

Thanks!


----------



## EBphotography (Jul 23, 2006)

VERY impressive Bethany. Love the opening page and the layout. Nice job!:thumbup:


----------



## NeoDude (Jul 23, 2006)

Very neat. One of the cleanest looking websites I've ever seen. I'm not a fan of flash based galleries though, I feel that they can put some people off, especially if they don't have flash player installed. I recently moved from Simple Viewer to Jalbum. You should give it a look as I think it would easily fit into your site nicely.


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow... how nice!  Thanks!  I will look into jalbum...


----------



## breezeart (Jul 24, 2006)

bethany138, i like the concept of yur web site, original and with style, what software did u use to design it?


----------



## Funkyflame (Jul 24, 2006)

great side ... I like how do you composised everything


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 24, 2006)

I used photoshop and imageready together for this site.  Thanks!


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 30, 2006)

I think it looks great! 

One thing I thought I should point out though, in case you weren't aware of it, the link you have provided in the FAQ section, is dead. I'm talking about the article link in this section:

_"Q. Do you use digital or film? Color of Black & White?_

_*A. *I use only pro-quality Canon digital cameras with top of the line Canon L lenses and flashes. Because I shoot only digital I am able to provide all of your images in color or black & white. I generally convert only those images that I believe will be enhanced by the use of this technique; otherwise, you will receive the majority of your files in color. If you would prefer that all of your images be one or the other, then it can easily be done! Still not convinced? *Read this informative *__*article*._"


Otherwise, well done!


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 30, 2006)

Ohh... I forgot to check that... thanks for letting me know!

b


----------



## bethany138 (Aug 2, 2006)

If anybody else finds any dead links, etc. please PLEASE let me know.  Suggestions are appreciated also.


b


----------

